# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Γκρέτσια [Grecia, Espresso Livorno, Espresso Grecia]

## sea_serenade

¶φιξη στο λιμάνι του Μπάρι στις 26.05.2007.

Grecia.jpg

Το πάλαι ποτέ ESPRESSO GRECIA της ιστορικής ADRIATICA, αδερφάκι του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΥ συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει (ευτυχώς...!!!) με τα σινιάλα της Χαλκιδών σε γραμμές Ιταλίας - Αλβανίας ως GRECIA.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καμαρώστε φινέτσα!!!

Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι, ότι του πάνε πάρα πολύ αυτά τα χρώματα  :Very Happy:

----------


## seaways_lover

Το M/S ESPRESSO GRECIA φωτογραφιμενο απο το F/B KEFALLINIA (ταξίδευα για Κεφαλλονιά) την 1η Αυγούστου του 1983. Τι γνωρίζουμε για αυτο το όμορφο σκαρί; Το μόνο που ξέρω ειναι οτι κατασκευάστηκε το 1972.

espresso_grecia.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Ωραία φώτο...
Είναι αδερφάκι του δικού μας Πήγασος (τέσσερα αδέρφια όλα μαζί!) και σήμερα ονομάζεται Grecia, εκτελώντας το δρομολόγιο Tεριέστη-Δυρράχιο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Γεια σου,

όπως είχα γράψει και σε παλαιότερο μήνυμα, είναι συνολικά 4 αδέρφια:

- Espresso Livorno -> Espresso Grecia -> Grecia
- Espresso Cagliari -> Espresso Egitto -> Egitto Express -> Riviera del Conero
- Espresso Venezia -> Espresso Malta -> Pegasus -> Express Dionysos -> Express Pegasus
- Espresso Ravenna -> Espresso Venezia -> Venezia 

Ναυπηγηθήκανε μεταξύ 1972 και 1978 για λογαριασμό της Trans Tirrenia, Tirrenia και Adriatica. Μετά από πλούσια ιστορία καταλήξανε τα δύο στην Ilion Lines (Grecia, Venezia), το ένα στη HSW και το τέταρτο στην Adria Ferries για δρομολόγια μεταξύ Ancona-Durres.

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα λίγο  :Wink:

----------


## dimitrios T

Πάντως το αδελφό πλοίο Express Pegasus είναι ευτυχώς από τα λίγα πανέμορφα σκαριά που έχουν μεινει στην ακτοπλοϊα...

----------


## Νικόλας

το ξετρύπωσα και αυτό !
να το  έρχετε σιγά σιγά .. :Very Happy: 
P8250575.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> το ξετρύπωσα και αυτό !
> να το έρχετε σιγά σιγά ..


Γεια σου Νικολα με τα ωραια σου  :Razz:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πάντως εντύπωσή μου είναι, ότι πολύ περιποιημένα τα έχει τα καράβια της η Χαλκηδών! 

Φίλε Νικόλα, πανέμορφη εικόνα  :Very Happy:  
Μήπως ξέρεις στο περίπου ποιες μέρες βρίσκονται στο Μπάρι τα δύο αδέλφια και πότε το Arberia;

----------


## Νικόλας

χωρίς να είμαι σιγουρος φίλε το VENΕZIA πάει μαζί με το ΑΘΕΝΣ και το ARBERIA με το GRECIA πέφτουν μαζί δηλ αύριο αλλά δεν είμαι και 100% σίγουρος

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!




> χωρίς να είμαι σιγουρος φίλε το VENΕZIA πάει μαζί με το ΑΘΕΝΣ και το ARBERIA με το GRECIA πέφτουν μαζί δηλ αύριο αλλά δεν είμαι και 100% σίγουρος

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα 2 φώτο !
πηγαίνει σιγά σιγά στην θέση του :Very Happy: 
P8250578.jpg
P8250580.jpg
*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ*

----------


## Νικόλας

ας δούμε το GRECIA ένα καλοκαιρίνο απόγευμα στο Μπάρι !
P8110182.jpg
ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ Αppia !

----------


## manolis132

Σαν πλοιο ειναι ωραιο.Εγω ειχα δει ενα ολοιδιο στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου καποτε αλλα δεν ξερω αν ηταν αυτο η κανα αδερφακι του.Ηταν νυχτα και ειχε σβηστα τα φωτα και δεν φαινοταν το ονομα και ουτε το ais το εδιχνε

----------


## Ergis

το πλοιο ανοικει σε εταιρια ελληνικων συμφερόντων;;;

----------


## kardamyla_hios

> το πλοιο ανοικει σε εταιρια ελληνικων συμφερόντων;;;


Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα !

Ανήκει στην Ilion Lines που διαζειρίζεται 5 βαποράκια :

ARBERIA 
FILIPPOS 
GRECIA 
RAVENNA 
VENEZIA 

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Leo

Αφού μας εγκατέλειψε ο Πήγασος έρχεται στον Πειραιά ή τα περίχωρα ένα αδελφό πλοίο....
grecia.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Το πλοίο αυτή την στιγμή ανοιχτά των Κυθήρων με κατεύθυνση και προορισμό Πειραιά .Τι έρχεται αλήθεια να κάνει εδώ?? :Confused:

----------


## Express Pigasos

να αφησει τον εξοπλισμο του...η να περιμενει τις εντολες...πιθανος προορισμος....καποιο διαλυτηριο....

----------


## opelmanos

> να αφησει τον εξοπλισμο του...η να περιμενει τις εντολες...πιθανος προορισμος....καποιο διαλυτηριο....


 Και αυτό πια για διάλυση???Έλεος  :Mad:

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## opelmanos

> Μην μου πείτε ότι κ αυτό θα γίνει μπλέ της ΝΕΛ... Όλα τα περιμένω πλέον!!


 Ότι κινείται εκτελείται :roll:Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις

----------


## gpap2006

Εφόσων το κόστος εναρμόνισης είναι μεγάλο και ασύμφορο, θα πάει να βρει τον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ.

----------


## juanito

ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ
ΚΑΙ ΑΠ'ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ VENEZIA..

----------


## opelmanos

> Εφόσων το κόστος εναρμόνισης είναι μεγάλο και ασύμφορο, θα πάει να βρει τον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ.


 Πάντως δεν ξέρω αν το πλοίο είναι εντάξει μηχανικά αλλά αφού πάει που πάει για σκράπ καλό είναι να πάρουν κανένα ανταλακτικό για τον Πήγασο σε περίπτωση έκτακτης ανάγκης (π.χ στρόφαλο)

----------


## Νικόλας

μια χαρά είναι το βαπόρι και από μηχανές και από τα πάντα !
ο μόνος λόγος που ίσως δικαιολογεί να πάει στα δυαλιτήρια είναι λόγοι ασφάλειας όπως πχ με το ATHENS 
τον δρόμο του τον έχει, τα γκαράζ του τα έχει, τις καμπίνες του τις έχει !
γενικά είναι ότι πρέπει για την γραμμή που είναι τώρα
ας δούμε μια φώτο από το καλοκαίρι στο Μπάρι 
P8110185.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> μια χαρά είναι το βαπόρι και από μηχανές και από τα πάντα !
> ο μόνος λόγος που ίσως δικαιολογεί να πάει στα δυαλιτήρια είναι λόγοι ασφάλειας όπως πχ με το ATHENS 
> τον δρόμο του τον έχει, τα γκαράζ του τα έχει, τις καμπίνες του τις έχει !
> γενικά είναι ότι πρέπει για την γραμμή που είναι τώρα
> ας δούμε μια φώτο από το καλοκαίρι στο Μπάρι 
> P8110185.jpg


 Τότε ας μην κάνουν καμιά βλακεία και δεν πάρουν τίποτα ..Ανταλακτικά και μηχανές όπωσδήποτε γιατί ο Πήγασος έχει γίνει του κουτιού και έχει πολύ μέλλον μπροστά του ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Για πρώτη φορά στα χρονικά μπορώ να πω

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού ο φίλος opelmanos ζήτησε Γκρέτσια, εγώ τη μπορούσα να κάνω!!!!!! Μετα απο ψάξιμο στους όρμους της Σαλαμίνας, 40 χιλιόμετρα και κόπο, το βρήκα. Αλλά φίλε ήταν πολύ μακριά. Με 24 οπικό ζουμ και καλύτερες φωτο δεν γινόταν. Χαρισμένες σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους του :Wink:  :Very Happy:  


ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 01 04-10-2010.jpg

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 02 04-10-2010.jpg

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 03 04-10-2010.jpg

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 04 04-10-2010.jpg
Υπάρχουν και άλλες!!!!

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 05 04-10-2010.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Αν το ήξερα ότι θα ήταν 40 χιλ δρόμος δεν θα σε έστελνα ποτέ  :Sad: Πραγματικά λυπάμαι,αλλά και πάλι  σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον κόπο σου !!

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγω δεν το είπα αυτό για να στεναχωρεθείς, ούτε για τίποτε άλλο. Έκανα και την βόλτα μου :Wink: . Αλλά απ' όποιον κόλπο και να πήγα ήταν μακριά και δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω καλύτερες φωτο. Χαρισμένες σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz: . 

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 07 04-10-2010.jpg

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 08 04-10-2010.jpg

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 09 04-10-2010.jpg

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 10 04-10-2010.jpg

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 11 04-10-2010.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Εγω δεν το είπα αυτό για να στεναχωρεθείς, ούτε για τίποτε άλλο. Έκανα και την βόλτα μου. Αλλά απ' όποιον κόλπο και να πήγα ήταν μακριά και δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω καλύτερες φωτο. Χαρισμένες σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 
> 
> ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 07 04-10-2010.jpg
> 
> ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 08 04-10-2010.jpg
> 
> ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 09 04-10-2010.jpg
> 
> ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 10 04-10-2010.jpg
> ...


Mια βάρκα να είχαμε στο Πειραιά  θα ήταν όλα τα λεφτά να βγάζαμε φωτό.:-?Δυστυχώς είναι αραγμένη στο ήσυχο λιμανάκι της Ευρειακής ,σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα  πάντως

----------


## noulos

Παντελή δεν παίζεσαι!!!
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Stylianos

Στο Πέραμα,έδεσε το πλοίο...μηπως καποια ναυλοση ή αγορα; :Confused:

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## opelmanos

Ε μάλλον για τα τελευταία ξηλώματα έδεσε ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## emmanouil

Akουσα οτι θα επισκευαστει και θα ξεκινησει Αιγαιο

----------


## opelmanos

> Akουσα οτι θα επισκευαστει και θα ξεκινησει Αιγαιο


 ¶λλο πάλι και τούτο.Λοιπόν θέλω ένας σπεσιαλίτσας να μας το κάνει Νελίτικο για αρχή στους ελαιοχρωματισμούς !!

----------


## Leo

Μάνο φωνάζεις, φωνάζεις..... για τα παλιά πλοία που μαζεύει η ΝΕΛ, αλλά όλο και κάνεις προσκλήσεις στο στόλο... :Razz:  :Very Happy: . Αντε να το δούμε κι αυτό  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ...να δούμε στο τέλος τι θα γίνει και με τούτο
για να ταξιδέψει εδώ πάντος θέλει να γίνουν αλλαγές λόγο ασφάλειας στο πλοίο που μάλλον δεν συμφέρουν και πολύ
προς το παρόν ας το δούμε το καλοκαίρι στο Μπάρι
P8110184.jpg

----------


## nkr

Μακαρι να το δουμε στα νερα του Αιγαιου ομορφο βαπορακι ειναι.Πολυ καλες οι φωτο σου Παντελη!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

Grecia το Πάσχα έξω από το Μπάρι !
P4020296.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Γρέτσια φωτογραφημένο στο Πέραμα στις 08/10/2010 απο την Κυνόσουρα :Wink: . χαρισμένες σε opelmanos, Νικόλας (υπέροχη φωτο), nkr, Leo, emmanouil, minoan, Stylianos, noulos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Very Happy:  :Razz: . 

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 12 08-10-2010.jpg

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 13.jpg

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 14.jpg

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 15.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TO VENEZIA ΠΗΓΕ ΑΛΙΑΓΑ.ΓΙΑ ΤΟ GRECIA EMAΘΕΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ;

----------


## opelmanos

> TO VENEZIA ΠΗΓΕ ΑΛΙΑΓΑ.ΓΙΑ ΤΟ GRECIA EMAΘΕΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ;


Καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας φίλε Βίκτωρα !!!!!Πρός το παρόν παραμένει στο Πέραμα όπως άλλωστε δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες του φίλου Παντελή  και αναμένουμε εξελίξεις ,πιστέυω ότι μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα έχει ξεκαθαρίσει η τύχη του πλοίου...

----------


## Stylianos

Παντελή ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω...!!!! οι παρακάτω φωτος ειναι χαρισμένες σε σένα και σε όλους τους φίλους του!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: GRECIA.jpg

GRECIA 1.jpg

GRECIA 2.jpg

GRECIA 3.jpg

GRECIA 4.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Παντελή ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω...!!!! οι παρακάτω φωτος ειναι χαρισμένες σε σένα και σε όλους τους φίλους του!!!!


 Φίλε Στυλιανέ σε άφησαν και μπήκες μέσα :Confused:  ?Αν έχεις καμιά φωτό από εσωτερικό ανέβασε την αν θέλεις !!Σ΄΄ευχαριστούμε ,το βαπόρι φαίνεται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Stylianos και ανταποδίδω, σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Smile:  Πέραμα 09/10/2010. 


ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 16 09-10-2010.jpg

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 17.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω πολυ τους stylianos & pantelis 2009 για τις σπανιες φωτο του πανεμορφου ιταλικου σκαριου

----------


## taxman

TO PLOIO TO EXETAZEI H NEL GIAYTO EINAI AKOMA STO PERAMA

----------


## Leo

Δεν μπορώ παρά να το σχολιάσω με χιούμορ:

ΝΕΛ = Το Αιγαιοπελαγίτικο πλωτό αρχαιολογικό μουσείο!

και ο Θεός μαζί μας..

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν πηγαινουν και στου Σαββα να δουν το Scandinavia που ειναι και ενα χρονο νεοτερο ; :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> TO PLOIO TO EXETAZEI H NEL GIAYTO EINAI AKOMA STO PERAMA


 XA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά αν  γίνει αυτό πιστεύω ότι θα είναι μια από τις καλύτερες λύσεις
ξέρω ξέρω παλιό παλιό παλιό θα πείτε αλλά....έχει δρόμο, γκαράζ αρκετά καλό, εσωτερικούς χώρους τούμπανο και γενικά κανένα προβλημα γιατί να μην το πάρει ??απλά η όλη ιστορία είναι αστεία γιατί ότι πλοίο υπάρχει το ναυλώνει
για μένα ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να το πάρει

----------


## sylver23

Το Βενέζια πως ξέφυγε??Αχ δεν είχαν το νού τους.... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

> Το Βενέζια πως ξέφυγε??Αχ δεν είχαν το νού τους....


 E ποτέ δεν ξέρεις όσο ακόμα είναι ακέραιο ίσως αποδράσει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Λέω γω τώρα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας φίλε Βίκτωρα !!!!!Πρός το παρόν παραμένει στο Πέραμα όπως άλλωστε δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες του φίλου Παντελή και αναμένουμε εξελίξεις ,πιστέυω ότι μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα έχει ξεκαθαρίσει η τύχη του πλοίου...


 KAΛΗΜΕΡΑ
ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ,ΚΑΘΕ 7-15 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ,"ΧΤΕΝΙΖΩ" ΚΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ.Η "ΧΑΛΚΗΔΩΝ",ΚΑΛΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ,ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΕΓ/0Γ ΑΦΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑRBERIA,ΑΔΕΛΦΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΤΥΧΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ,ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΚΑΝΔΙΝΑΒΟΥΣ.
ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο "ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟΣ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ' ΤΟΥ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ.

----------


## High1

Γνωρίζετε το λόγο που έφυγε το πλοίο απο την γραμμή Αλβανία-Ιταλία? Είναι γιατί δεν είναι εναρμονισμένο στο Eurosolas 10. 
Γνωρίζετε το περιεχόμενό του? Επειδή είναι πάρα πολλές σελίδες και αφορά ανα κατηγορία, να πούμε με 2 λόγια σε τί πρέπει να γίνει εναρμόνιση σε αυτή την κατηγορία πλοίων που ανήκει και το Grecia: ¶καυστα υλικά σε όλο το πλοίο, θέματα πυρασφάλειας ακομοδεσίου-μηχανοστασίου, σωστικά μέσα, ζητήματα περί λαμαρίνας και πολλά άλλα!!
Γνωρίζετε πια είναι η κοινή άποψη των εφοπλιστών? Πλοία κατασκευής πριν το 1980 είναι ασύμφορη η εναρμόνισή τους!
Οπότε αν το πάρει η ΝΕΛ, μιλάμε ότι θα χρειαστεί πολλά εκατομύρια ευρώ, καθώς θα ξεκινήσει η προσαρμογή του φυσικά μετά την 01/07/2010, που δεν υπάρχει καμία εξαίρεση για τον Α ή Β λόγο! Εγώ πιο πιθανό το βλέπω να πηγαίνει προς Αραπιά μεριά, παρά να ναυλώνεται απο τη ΝΕΛ!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O Ηigh 1 ειναι 100%  σωστος σε αυτα που γραφει.Αποδειξη οτι το <δικο μας > EXPRESS PEGASUS το εφτιαξαν ολο, το 2009 με ακαυστα ( βραδυκαυστα δηλαδη) υλικα παντου.Τα ψεματα τελειωσαν μπαινουμε σε εποχη που θα πρεπει να αποχαιρετισουμε πολλους θρυλους του αιγαιου της αδριατικης και της κρουαζιερας.
Λετε να ειμαι εγω ο πολεμικος ανταποκριτης του εφοπλιστη και να μην το ξερω?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ο ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟΣ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ,Ο ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι εγω ποιος ειμαι τοτε?Διαφωτιστε με!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ο ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟΣ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ,Ο ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ


Καλως ηρθες φιλε στην παρεα μας.

----------


## opelmanos

Για σκράπ τελικά το πλοίο .

----------


## Stylianos

Πολύ κρίμα...δυστυχώς πρεπει να επιβεβαιωσω τον φίλο opelmano,καθώς και άτομο της εταιρίας μου το ανέφερε... :Sad:

----------


## opelmanos

> Πολύ κρίμα...δυστυχώς πρεπει να επιβεβαιωσω τον φίλο opelmano,καθώς και άτομο της εταιρίας μου το ανέφερε...


 Aπ την μιά ναι κρίμα από την άλλη καιρός πιά είναι να φεύγουν όλα τα παλιά βαπόρια να ανανεωνόμαστε σιγά σιγά ,άλλωστε κάθε πράγμα στο καιρό του!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ο κολιός τον Αύγουστο φίλε opelmanos :Wink:  :Very Happy: . ¶λλη μία για όλους τους φίλους. 

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 18.jpg

----------


## taxman

TO PLOIO APO MHXANOSTASIO EINAI APSOGO  STO KOMOTHESIO EXEI POLH DOYLEIA KAI APO OTI EMATHA DEN SYNFEREI NA FTIAXTEI

----------


## gpap2006

Με 15 knots ξεκίνησε για την τελευταία του κατοικία.

----------


## despo

Αρα η έλευσή του στο Πέραμα δείχνει οτι ηταν μόνο και μόνο για 'ξεφόρτωμα' και νομίζω οτι ήταν η πρώτη και τελευταία φορά που εθεάθη στα μέρη μας ?.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για που πάει?

----------


## opelmanos

Για δυάλιση Αλιάγκα όπως άλωστε φανερώνει το ΑΙΣ με 17,5 παρακαλώ!!

----------


## Stylianos

> Φίλε Στυλιανέ σε άφησαν και μπήκες μέσα ?Αν έχεις καμιά φωτό από εσωτερικό ανέβασε την αν θέλεις !!Σ΄΄ευχαριστούμε ,το βαπόρι φαίνεται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση


Φίλε opelmanos,όπως ζήτησες,εσωτερικό του πανέμορφου σκαριού!!! αφιερωμένες σε σενα και σε ολους τους φιλους του... :Cool: GRECIA_PASSENGER STAIRS.jpg

GRECIA_CABINS.jpg

GRECIA_CENTRAL LOUNGE.jpg

GRECIA_POOL BAR.jpg

GRECIA_UPPER GARAGE.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φίλε Stylianos, ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Razz: . Κρίμα για το πλοίο!!!!!!

----------


## Joyrider

Φαινόταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει ίσως σε κάποιες άγονες, αλλά μάλλον θα ήταν μεγάλο το ποσόν που θα έπρεπε να δαπανηθεί για τους νέους κανονισμούς...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ,ΜΕΝΩ ΚΑΛΛΙΠΟΛΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΗΛΘΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ,ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΞΗΛΩΜΑΤΑ,ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ,EMAΘE KANEIΣ;

----------


## Stylianos

Έφτασε στο Aliaga το πλοίο... :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντος εχθές το βράδυ 00.30 που συναντήθηκε με το Aida Diva, το άφησε να περάσει και αντι να πάει στο στενο ανάμεσα Ψαρά & Χίο, έκανε αριστερά και πέρασε έξω απο τα Ψαρά. Η πλάκα είναι ότι το Aida Diva που ερχόταν Πειραιά πήγαινε με 15,4 μίλια και το Γκρέτσια που πήγαινε για διάλυση πήγαινε με 16,3 μίλια. Να και η απόδειξη :Razz: . Η τελευταία του δε φωτο στο AIS μπήκε απο μένα και έγιναν απο 13 που ήταν 14 στις 00.45. Μετά κοντά στα Ψαρά χάθηκε το AIS, και την είδα το πρωΐ.


ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 06.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστουμε τον stylianos για τις τελευταιες φωτο του ομορφου και αμετασκευαστου ιταλικου πλοιου

----------


## sparti

Ας ευχιθουμαι μην εχει την ιδια τυχη και το αδελφακι του που ξεχιμοναιζει στη κρητη..............

----------


## ιθακη

μωρε την τυχη του αλλου να μην εχει που πηγε για ξυραφακια....

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλη μία του Γκρέτσια στις 09/10/2010 (λιγο θολή :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) πριν μας αφήσει. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε ιθακη, opelmanos, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, CORFU, Νικόλας, sparti, Stylianos, ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ & Joyrider.

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 19.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε και μια φοτο απο εμενα για ολους εσας !!
IMG_2215.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

εχεις οργωσει ολη την σαλαμινα και τα περιξ...ευχαριστουμε Παντελη

----------


## pantelis2009

> εχεις οργωσει ολη την σαλαμινα και τα περιξ...ευχαριστουμε Παντελη


 Όποτε θέλεις έλα να πάμε βόλτα στη Σαλαμίνα, όπου θές :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε 2 φωτο του υπέροχου Γκρέτσια απο τις 09/10/2010 για να μην το ξεχνάμε???? :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε ιθακη, opelmanos, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, CORFU, Νικόλας, sparti, Stylianos, ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ & Joyrider. :Razz: 


ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 20.jpg

ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 21.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AN KAI ΦΙΛΟΪΑΠΩΝΑΣ,Μ'ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΙΤΑΛΙΚΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ.ΣΑΝ ΣΑΛΟΥΠΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΜΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΙΕΤΑΙ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ

----------


## dokimakos21

Ένα βίντεο που βρήκα και πιστέυω οτι αξίζει να το δούμε...
Ένα πλήρωμα να κλαίει,η φωνή του Πλοιάρχου να βγαίνει με το ζόρι,η μπουρού να σφυράει για τελευταία φορά...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuD10VqNo2Y

----------


## tolis milos

Δεν υπαρχουν λογια απλα!!!....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φώτη δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για το βίντεο που βρήκες.. Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι προκαλεί μία απίστευτη συγκίνηση..!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Η συγκίνηση και η ένταση της γέφυρας μεταφέρετε αμέσως σε αυτόν που βλέπει το Video. Συγχαριτήρια για το εύρημα σου φίλε dokimakos21. 
Και μία φωτο απο μένα στις 10/10/2010, χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 26 10-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εκπληκτικό και συγκινητικό το βίντεο με το ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ!
Στο τέλος του βίντεο φαίνεται στο βάθος και ένα-δυο γνώριμα σουλούπια... το αδελφάκι του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και μάλλον το GLORIA ένα Ρώσικο πρώην ερευνητικό που ταξίδευε ως ποστάλι από την Πόλη προς την Οδησσό.

----------


## Giovanaut

Μπραβο Φωτη, μας συγκινησες!!!
Ψυχαρες οι ναυτικοι μας, ζουνε και πονανε το βαπορι τους...!!!

Δεν ειναι και λιγο αυτο που μεχρι χτες φυλουσες σαν τα ματια σου, να σου λενε να πας να το ριξεις σε ξερα και να το χτυπησεις...!!!

----------


## Stylianos

Από τα καλύτερα βίντεο του βαποριού................πραγματικα συγκινιτικό...εδω μια φωτό απο το πλοίο που πλέον δεν έχει την φινετσάτη Ιταλική πλώρη... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ξεκίνησε τόσο γρήγορααα η διαλυσή του???????Οχι ρε γαμωτο....θλίψη!

----------


## opelmanos

Μήπως είναι το Βενέζια αυτο???

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως είδαμε απο τον φίλο Stylianos και το Γκρέτσια πήρε το δρόμο του. Αρκέτα λυπηρό, αλλά έτσι είναι η φυσική ροή των πραγμάτων. Ας δούμε ένα μικρό Video του πλοίου όταν ήταν στο Πέραμα στις 09/10/2010. 
Χαρισμένο σε όλους εσας τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## giorgos_249

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juwr0F45ql0&feature=related*

*Και ένα ακόμα από τον ίδιο χρήστη , επίσης φοβερό! Αναμνήσεις μιας ζωής από το πλήρωμα μένουν μαζί με το πλοίο και χάνονται μαζί του......Τελευταίος αποχαιρετισμός το βράδυ πριν τη διάλυση με μπάρμπεκιου και ένα πλήρωμα με ιδιαίτερα βαριά διάθεση........Αλλά έτσι είναι η φυσική ροή των πραγμάτων.....Κρίμα.... Λογικά τώρα θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να ψάχνουν πλοία που να εξυπηρετήσουν την κίνηση των φορτηγών και των επιβατών (θα ήταν λάθος να πω αντικαταστάτες γιατί μακάρι να υπήρχαν.........)*

*(υγ , τo link θα μπει και αλλού γιατί πραγματικά αξίζει...)*

*ΥΓ: Διαβάστε στο 2.26 , 4.41*

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως υπέροχο Video και ωραίες αναμνήσεις ζωγραφισμένες στα πρόσωπα όλου του πληρώματος. Ευχαριστούμε που το μοιραστήκατε μαζί μας.

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο, εξαιρετική δουλειά. Είναι μοναδική η εμπειρία να ταξιδεύεις προς το τέλος. Πονάει τους ναυτικούς, τους είδαμε αμήχανους, μελαγχολικούς και σκεπτικούς για το αύριο. Θα περάσει μεγάλο διάστημα να ξεπεράσουν αυτήν την πικρή γεύση, μέχρι να την διηγούνται σε παρεούλες σαν εμπειρία που έζησαν.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Να προσθέσω πως το βίντεο το βρήκα απλά. Δεν είναι δικό μου. Προσωπικά το κρίνω εξαιρετικό όπως και το προηγούμενο. Θα μπορούσαν αυτά τα 2 πλοία με μια μικρομετασκευή άνετα να συνεχίσουν να ταξιδεύουν στο Αιγαίο κάτι που δυστυχώς δεν έγινε.......Κρίμα........... Η διάλυση του Grecia πλέον κοντεύει να τελειώσει ενώ του Απόλλων τελείωσε.......*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Έπαιρνε αυτοκίνητα στο sun deck;*

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/grecia_1973_b_3.htm

----------


## Ellinis

Πράγματι έπαιρνε, το είχα δει και σε μπροσουρα της Adriatica να είναι γεμάτο ι.χ.
Το πως τα ανέβαζαν εκεί, δεν το έχω κοιτάξει...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τον τελευταίο καιρό εκεί είχε πισίνα. Πρέπει να έγινε κάποια μετασκευή τα τελευταία χρόνια......*

----------


## sylver23

Το Grecia οπως και ο Πήγασσος είχαν 2 καταπέλτες οχημάτων.
Θα σας πω πως ακριβώς ήταν στο Πήγασσος οπότε λογικά το ίδιο ήταν και στα αδελφά του.
Ο πρώτος καταπέλτης ήταν για το κυρίως γκαράζ.(Deck3)
Απο το κυρίως γκαράζ σχεδόν πλώρα είχε μία ράμπα που ανέβαζε στο πατάρι.(Deck4)
Το πατάρι αυτό ήταν πλώρα και συνεχιζόνταν (με ίσα ίσα μία γραμμή ιχ ) στην δεξιά μπάντα του πλοίου.
Ο δεύτερος καταπέλτης επικοινωνούσε με μία ράμπα η οποία ανεβοκατέβαινε 1ον στο πατάρι του κυρίως γκαράζ και συγκεκριμένα στο πατάρι της δεξιάς μπάντας(Deck4)(απο οπου γινόταν και η αποβίβαση των ιχ που προανέφερα) και 2ον στο ανοιχτό γκαράζ που βλέπουμε στο Grecia το οποίο ομως στο Πήγασσος είχε μετετραπεί σε κλειστό (Deck6)το οποίο ήταν πάνω απο το main passenger deck του πλοίου(Deck5)

χωρίς τίτλο2.jpg
PB028981.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Συλβέστρος κάνει ένα μεγάλο λάθος αφού ουδέποτε ήταν ανοιχτό το γκαράζ αυτό, παρά τα αυτοκίνητα όπως εύκολα φαίνεται από την φώτο βρίσκονται στο αμέσως ανώτερο ντέκ και φορτώνονταν εκεί με ράμπες, αρχικά στο κλειστό (οπου υπάρχει ώς σήμερα) και μετά στο ανώτερο το οποίο καταργήθηκε και τώρα υπάρχει ντέκ με καθίσματα. Σωστά αναφέρει για τις ράμπες του κυρίου γκαράζ και τον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη, καθώς και για τον τρόπο που έφθανες στα ανώτερα. Επίσεις υπάρχει και κατάμπαρο (κάτω απο το κυρίως γκαράζ) χωρισμένο με φρακτές το οποίο φορτώνετε επίσης με τον ΔΞ καταπέλτη...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ο Συλβέστρος κάνει ένα μεγάλο λάθος αφού ουδέποτε ήταν ανοιχτό το γκαράζ αυτό, παρά τα αυτοκίνητα όπως εύκολα φαίνεται από την φώτο βρίσκονται στο αμέσως ανώτερο ντέκ και φορτώνονταν εκεί με ράμπες, αρχικά στο κλειστό (οπου υπάρχει ώς σήμερα) και μετά στο ανώτερο το οποίο καταργήθηκε και τώρα υπάρχει ντέκ με καθίσματα. Σωστά αναφέρει για τις ράμπες του κυρίου γκαράζ και τον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη, καθώς και για τον τρόπο που έφθανες στα ανώτερα. Επίσεις υπάρχει και κατάμπαρο (κάτω απο το κυρίως γκαράζ) χωρισμένο με φρακτές το οποίο φορτώνετε επίσης με τον ΔΞ καταπέλτη...


Ετσι ειναι αποστολε οπως και στη αρχη του θεματος υπαρχουν νομιζω φωτο απο την εποχη της adriatica που  βεβαιαονουν τα γραφομενα σου

----------


## sylver23

Μπέρδεψα τα 2 ντεκ Απόστολε.Τώρα που το λες και το παρατήρησα καλύτερα όντως έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.
Μέχρι τώρα όσες παρόμοιες φωτογραφίες είχα δει είχα την εντύπωση οτι ήταν το deck 6 αντί του 7.
Και μια ερώτηση πάνω σε αυτό.
Απο το 6 στο 7 ανέβαιναν με ράμπα σταθερή ή τύπου ταξιάρχης?

----------


## Apostolos

Hoisting ράμπα αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στο Πήγασος που είχα υπηρετήσει δέν υπήρχε για να ξέρω...

----------


## pantelis2009

2 φωτο που μου έστειλε ο φίλος Selim San απο την Aliaga της Τουρκίας που πήγε για διάλυση το πλοίο. 
Η μία έχει ανέβει αλλά την ανεβάζω σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση. 
Ευχαριστώ το φίλο Selim San μέσο του Nautilia.gr για το υλικό που μου έστειλε. 
Χαρισμένες σε  όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 36 SELIM SAN.jpgΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ 37 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## despo

Μελαγχολικές βέβαια οι φωτογραφίες φίλε Παντελή, αλλά σίγουρα συλλεκτικές.

----------

